# APR stage I issue



## Solo77 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey guys, have a 2013 gti (dsg) here with 4000 mile, installed apr stage I at local dealer and everything was fine for about an hour or so then car died, has all power i mean battery is perfectly fine but if you trying to start it there is nothing there, i let it seat for some time, disconnected battery and ecu and it fired up, next morning went to work and made it about 3-4 miles away from my house and it died again only this time i had no tools on me to fool around with ecu and battery so had it towed to vw dealer, i called place that installed software and owner told me "I have no time for this ****, i just install apr i don't fix problems that come with it" and of course vw dealer told me there is nothing they can do for me besides putting new ecu in which is pretty expensive so i opened ecu up to see if i can find any faults that tuner guy may have left but don't see anything obvious. So does anyone of you have any suggestions about possible fixes or the only option i have is to send it to arp? Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## mecachrome (Mar 29, 1999)

you give will probably get more responses in the GTI/GOLF Forum . Its a pretty typical problem on APR flashed cars.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Solo77 said:


> i called place that installed software and owner told me "I have no time for this ****, i just install apr i don't fix problems that come with it" .


 That is one hell of a response. I'd let APR HQ know about that distributor. Sounds to me like they no longer want to be an APR distributor. 

GTarr


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

GTarr said:


> That is one hell of a response. I'd let APR HQ know about that distributor. Sounds to me like they no longer want to be an APR distributor.
> 
> GTarr


No doubt!! Who was it so nobody else gets screwed?  Good luck, let us know how this works out.


----------

